# HU_NBT= Bluetooth Tethering (BMW LIVE & INET WORKING w/Issues)



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, so I am making some progress...but not all the way. -There has to be a way to connect.

I got it so you can add Bluetooth data tethering to the phone when Bluetooth is on. (see attached photos)

...but the data tethering turns-off when you active the cars Bluetooth signal. 

HU_NTB=
3003- DUN_PROFILE Aktiv
3003-PAB_PROFILE Aktiv
3003-Telemantic_ECU TCB
3003- PHONE_RSE Aktiv
3003- Bluetooth_Handset Aktiv
3003- Bluetooth_SAP_Support	AKTIV


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

This was factory enabled and working in mine.


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll compare those settings with mine


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

cronek said:


> I'll compare those settings with mine


Thanks for your help! -I got it working!!

I'll share the codes once I work on the issues with the car's internal data link (3g) . (can't turn it back on)


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone knows what this icon means?

Can you get traffic info from Bluetooth or just from telematic?

I turned-off the HU_NBT\telematic_ecu	and when I turned it on I got this...


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

I have that symbol on my car when I pause sat radio or rewind it, it means its not live broadcast but rather time shifted or some would call rewinded live broadcast


----------



## lek (Dec 2, 2009)

I have set all as above, it shows the icon but I can't link up the bluetooth data transfer and active the bmw online. Please post once you could enable it, so excited~ 



Travel4Surf said:


> Thanks for your help! -I got it working!!
> 
> I'll share the codes once I work on the issues with the car's internal data link (3g) . (can't turn it back on)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Thanks for your help! -I got it working!!
> 
> I'll share the codes once I work on the issues with the car's internal data link (3g) . (can't turn it back on)


Very interesting. So, it looks like Internet over Bluetooth with HU_NBT is going to be way easier to enable than it is with HU_CIC, and it seems as an added bonus, you do not need to disable Telematics, as I am sure your car has 6NL BMW Assist with enhanced Bluetooth and USB, unless you disbaled it to get the tethering working.

Can you PM me your short VIN so I can check you factory Option Codes?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Sent


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does enabling this affect bmw Connect ?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I lost the ability to send google map messages to my car, track it, and real time traffic info...

Traveling this week, so I can't work on it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Yes, I lost the ability to send google map messages to my car, track it, and real time traffic info...
> 
> Traveling this week, so I can't work on it.


Ok, so it seems after all then that you can not have Telematics and Internet over Bluetooth. It is the same as CIC, in that they can not coexist. 

But, at least you figured out how to get it working on NBT as people can choose which one they prefer.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

Travel4Surf said:


> Yes, I lost the ability to send google map messages to my car, track it, and real time traffic info...
> 
> Traveling this week, so I can't work on it.


Hi, do you have Google Search, Street View, Panaromio within your NBT? Can kindly share the code of enabling it as this items are missing within my BMW Live. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Hi, do you have Google Search, Street View, Panaromio within your NBT? Can kindly share the code of enabling it as this items are missing within my BMW Live. Thanks.


Do you have BMW Live listed under Available Services?

If so, did you change the country to Germany? I do not think Asia can get the Google functions, so you have to change your country on the BMW Live Screen.


----------



## DTee (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have BMW Live listed under Available Services?
> 
> If so, did you change the country to Germany? I do not think Asia can get the Google functions, so you have to change your country on the BMW Live Screen.


Hi Shawn,

Done for Germany and tried UK as well but both doesn't work out as it will ask for location after the region. And it automatically detect Singapore as the country to display the weather. Wonder how to cheat into believing is a Germany set. :yikes:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Done for Germany and tried UK as well but both doesn't work out as it will ask for location after the region. And it automatically detect Singapore as the country to display the weather. Wonder how to cheat into believing is a Germany set. :yikes:


Don't go by the weather display location. I have Germany selected in the options, but it still shows the weather based on your GPS location, so I was getting Houston Weather, not German Weather.


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

TRAVEL4SURF...

I am going through the same problem you went through. I got it so you can add Bluetooth data tethering to the phone same as your 3 pics but then disconnects. how did you fix yours?


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Did you update your BMW assist ? That does it I thnk... But then you lose your real time traffic, BMW remote app, and messaging....


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

let me give that a shot


----------

